# Resistencia de 300 como fabricarla



## uliguti68 (Ene 15, 2020)

alguien sabe cómo fabricar una resistencia de 300 ohmios con 1% de tolerancia


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2020)

¿1mW .... 1MW?

El tamaño importa.

Seguramente sea más barato comprarla sin más.

Si no es posible, supongo que con hilo de nicrom o algo similar será lo más lógico.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2020)

11 resistencias de 3,3k en paralelo?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2020)

3 de 100 Ohm en serie...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2020)

Tres conjuntos en serie de 10 resistencias de 1K en paralelo cada uno...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2020)

¿ Que uso se le dará a esa resistencia ?, ¿ En que circuito ?


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 15, 2020)

Hola.

Usa 2 resistores enserie de 150 ohmios de la serie E96

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2020)

O 4 de 75


----------



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> 3 de 100 Ohm en serie...




resistencias en serie suma tolerancia, en paralelo se divide o es menor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> resistencias en serie suma tolerancia


La suma es "estadística" así que no va a aumentar excepto en el muy-poco-probable caso que todas las resistencias estén desviadas en valor para el mismo lado (en mas o en menos) y que estén muy alejadas del centro de la distribución de probabilidades que ocurra. Al ponerlas en serie, al igual que en paralelo, la tolerancia estadística se reduce en la raiz cuadrada de la cantidad de resistencias usadas, 3 en este caso (1.73 maso) --> 5% / 1.73 = 2.9% ==> mejora
Claro, esto vale si todas las resistencias tienen valores cercanos entre sí, por que si uso 270+10+10+10 la tolerancia de la primera domina la ecuación y es la tolerancia del conjunto. Pero en este caso, como son 3 de 100 ohms se puede aplicar el análisis estadístico anterior.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2020)

En resumen para resistencias de un mismo valor a tolerancia:
en serie aumenta.
en paralelo disminuye.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2020)

capitanp dijo:


> en serie aumenta.
> en paralelo disminuye.


Nop.
En general, tanto en serie como en paralelo, la tolerancia disminuye....y disminuye tanto mas cuanto mas resistencias pongas y mas parecidos sean sus valores.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2020)

La *tolerancia especificada* en una resistencia no es un valor estadístico, significa que mientras la potencia disipada sea menor que la nominal (por una cuestión de temperatura) la resistencia real estará dentro del 10% - 5% - 1% ... 
De ahí la importancia del material en su tolerancia y tamaño --> Para una misma potencia, una resistencia de metal film es mas chica que una de carbón pues se va de tolerancia a mayor temperatura.

Estadísticamente,  el error en una resistencia se asume que tiene una distribución normal y eso lleva a que en los casos de resistencias iguales, el error total disminuya según un factor raiz(N).
*Pero ojo, ese valor es una probabilidad, no significa que la resistencia final va a estar dentro de esos límites.*

El *error relativo* (ER) de una agrupación de resistencias  se calcula haciendo la suma de las derivadas parciales respecto a cada resistencia.
Para resistencias en paralelo es    ER_total = Suma( c_k * ER_k)   con c_k = R_total/R_k
Y para resistencias en serie es      ER_total = Suma( c_k * ER_k)   con c_k = R_k/R_total

Normalmente, cuando se especifica una tolerancia *se refiere a que el valor real va a estar dentro de esos límites con el 100% de seguridad*, y eso se consigue considerando los errores relativos de cada resistencia positivos e igual a la Tolerancia de cada elemento.

Con ese criterio, la tolerancia de resistencias iguales tanto en serie como en paralelo se mantiene igual.   Mas en general, agrupando como se me cante resistencias al 5% (por ejemplo)  la tolerancia de la resistencia equivalente seguirá siendo del 5%.



Por otro lado, "fabricarse" una resistencia al 1% tiene sentido si se trata de un shunt,  pero de 300ohms...
Se me hace que se trata de un circuito de alguna etapa amplificadora de termocupla o RTD.
No se por qué a la gente le gusta jugar a las adivinanzas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 15, 2020)

?Hola a todos , y mismo que si logre armar tal bendicto resistor , despues como haces para medir y validar si el realmente cunple con tal precisión tan acirrada ?.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?Hola a todos , y mismo que si logre armar tal bendicto resistor , despues como haces para medir y validar si el realmente cunple con tal precisión tan acirrada ?.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.








​*Yo, mientras tanto, sigo esperando que me digan para que sería esta resistencia*   

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 15, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> La *tolerancia especificada* en una resistencia no es un valor estadístico, significa que mientras la potencia disipada sea menor que la nominal (por una cuestión de temperatura) la resistencia real estará dentro del 10% - 5% - 1% ...


   
Se garantiza que estará dentro de ese limite, pero la distribucion de valores dentro de ese limite es una distribucion estadística por que la desviacion respecto del propio valor nominal de la resistencia sobre el que se aplica ese porcentaje sigue una distribucion estadística.
Si la distribución es normal, la tolerancia puede especificarse, por ejemplo, del 5%, pero la mayoría de los valores van a tener un error un par de desviaciones estandar mas cerca del valor medio ("nominal"), así que en realidad, la "tolerancia" real es bastante mas pequeña por que lo es el error. No se podrá garantizar que el 100% de las muestras estarán dentro de esa tolerancia pero lo van a estar mas del 95% de las que compres...ponele...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2020)

[Ahora resulta que quiere hacer un Nicrome de 300 Ohms para cortar botellas   🥴 ]


----------



## peperc (Ene 15, 2020)

una resistencia espartana de 1% de tolerancia.

si la vas a fabricar tu , el tema es contar con el instrumento para poder efectuar las mediciones que te lleven a ese valor 
y pruebas segun dice EDUARDO.

diras ahora como se fabrica ese instrumento ??


----------



## uliguti68 (Ene 15, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​*Yo, mientras tanto, sigo esperando que me digan para que sería esta resistencia*
> 
> ​


Disculpen*,* sucede q*ue* se me dañó el celular y en una pág*ina* vi q*ue* colocando una resistencia de 300 *O*h*ms* en el pin de carga puedo hacer q*ue* el cel*lular* arranque en modo de descarga y así poder recuperarlo con Odin.
La clave está en colocar una resistencia de 301kΩ entre los pines 4 y 5 del conector micro USB de nuestro teléfono
Lo que hay que hacer es coger un cable de datos con conector micro USB, como el que trae nuestro teléfono para conectar al PC, y cortar el extremo micro USB, por ejemplo con un cutter, extrayendo lo que es puramente el conector micro USB. Con los contactos al aire, lo único que hay que hacer es comprar una resistencia de 301kΩ y soldarla entre los pines 4 y 5 como muestra el siguiente diagrama:


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 15, 2020)

Usa dos resistencias de 150ohm en serie. 
Si la resistencia debe ser muy exacta, cosa que dudo, usa una resistencia de 270 + 1 preset de 100 (o menor) y ajustalo hasta que te reconozca.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 16, 2020)

Para eso era...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2020)

uliguti68 dijo:


> Disculpen sucede q se me daño el celular y en una pag vi q colocando una resistencia de 300oh en el pin de carga puedo hacer q el cel arranque en modo de descarga y así poder recuperarlo con odin
> La clave está en colocar una resistencia de 301kΩ entre los pines 4 y 5 del conector micro USB de nuestro teléfono
> Lo que hay que hacer es coger un cable de datos con conector micro USB, como el que trae nuestro teléfono para conectar al PC, y cortar el extremo micro USB, por ejemplo con un cutter, extrayendo lo que es puramente el conector micro USB. Con los contactos al aire, lo único que hay que hacer es comprar una resistencia de 301kΩ y soldarla entre los pines 4 y 5 como muestra el siguiente diagrama: Ver el archivo adjunto 185829


?? Peeeeero afinal  lo resistor que nesecitas es de 300 Ohmios o 301Kohmios ??
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## peperc (Ene 16, 2020)

uliguti68 dijo:


> Disculpen sucede q se me daño el celular y en una pag vi q colocando una resistencia de 300oh en el pin de carga puedo hacer q el cel arranque en modo de descarg*a y así poder recuperarlo con odin*
> La clave está en colocar una resistencia de 301kΩ entre los pines 4 y 5 del conector micro USB de nuestro teléfono
> Lo que hay que hacer es coger un cable de datos con conector micro USB, como el que trae nuestro teléfono para conectar al PC, y cortar el extremo micro USB, por ejemplo con un cutter, extrayendo lo que es puramente el conector micro USB. Con los contactos al aire, lo único que hay que hacer es comprar una resistencia de 301kΩ y soldarla entre los pines 4 y 5 como muestra el siguiente diagrama: Ver el archivo adjunto 185829



entonces el truco no es la resistencia.. el truco es tener a odin cerca .

igual, aca en este foro logran lo mismo sin necesidad de un Dios mitologico ni de un aresistencia tan precisa ( por eso sigo entrando a este foro )
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ?? Peeeeero afinal  lo resistor que nesecitas es de 300 Ohmios o 301Kohmios ??
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



se igual, un 1 no cambia mucho y una letra tampoco .
lo que me encanta es la foto , por un lado esa resistencia precisa y por el otro ... .en vez de soldada ahi retorcida en el alambrecito .
que dira odin ?? o Thor ??


----------



## duflos (Mar 16, 2020)

Es para que entre en modo dowloader , asi poder cargar el sistema operativo mediante odin soft , si tienes el boot dañado lo tendra que hacer por jtag  con box de servicio , yo uso easy jtag es muy buena , pero si no te dedicas a esto mas vale llevalo a hacer no se justifica el gasto , Lo tengo hecho con dos resistencias de 150k en serie , a lo que se refiere DANIEL ESTA MAS QUE BIEN CON SU PREGUNTA PREGUNTO PRiMERO COMO HACER  UNA RESISTECIA DE 300 OHMS LUEGO DE 300K ,  con dos en serie de 1/4 queda de 10s saludos

Pd: adaptador jig se llama ..


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​*Yo, mientras tanto, sigo esperando que me digan para que sería esta resistencia*
> 
> ​


 Cualquier día me da algo viendo algunas conversaciones de este foro. 😛😛😛


DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Ahora resulta que quiere hacer un Nicrome de 300 Ohms para cortar botellas   🥴 ]


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 20, 2020)

dearlana dijo:


> Cualquier día me da algo viendo algunas conversaciones de este foro. 😛😛😛


No te dejes guiar por los comentarios de los Moderadores, estos se encuentran _"Mas allá del bien y del mal"_ diria Nietzsche


----------



## dearlana (Mar 20, 2020)

Se ve el afán por ayudar a Uliguti68  y las frases esperando por los datos e intentando averiguar lo que realmente quiere resultan graciosas. Eso les dignifica a ustedes y hace que se les aprecie.
❤❤❤


----------



## djyoan (Jun 1, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ​*Yo, mientras tanto, sigo esperando que me digan para que sería esta resistencia*
> 
> ​


Es para ponerla en el  puerto USB/cable del celular Android...
Está R activa el (modo download) y  que permite el Flasheo de un firmware.


----------



## aguevara (Jun 4, 2020)

Te va una tecnica que a mi me ha dado resultados excelentes, es muy laboriosa pero el final vale la pena.
Toma una resistencia de un valor poco mayor al deseado (en tu caso una resistencia de 330 va bien), consigue una lima pequeña y fina, muy fina, comienza a limar el cuerpo de la resistencia como intentando partirla por la mitad, avanza de a poco y ve midiendo, veras que conforme avanzas en el limado el valor de la resistencia disminuira y alcanzaras el valor deseado, personalmente he alcanzado valores tan exactos con 0.01% de tolerancia (medidos con ohmetro digital de alta precision).

Intentalo y te aseguro buenos resultados, solo ten paciencia.

La otra opcion es comprarla en tiendas especializadas por internet como mouser, newark o digikey.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2020)

aguevara dijo:


> Te va una tecnica que a mi me ha dado resultados excelentes, es muy laboriosa pero el final vale la pena.
> Toma una resistencia de un valor *poco mayor al deseado* (en tu caso una resistencia de 330 va bien), consigue una lima pequeña y fina, muy fina, comienza a limar el cuerpo de la resistencia como intentando partirla por la mitad, avanza de a poco y ve midiendo, veras que conforme avanzas en el limado el valor de la resistencia disminuira y alcanzaras el valor deseado, personalmente he alcanzado valores tan exactos con 0.01% de tolerancia (medidos con ohmetro digital de alta precision).
> 
> Intentalo y te aseguro buenos resultados, solo ten paciencia.
> ...



Debería ser una resistencia de valor *"Menor" al deseado*, al ser lijada/limada su resistencia iría *aumentando *hasta llegar al valor deseado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Debería ser una resistencia de valor *"Menor" al deseado*, al ser lijada/limada su resistencia iría *aumentando *hasta llegar al valor deseado


Y hacer eso es bastaaaante descocado. Comprá resistencias al 1% o usá *esté soft* que te permite ponerlas en paralelo bajando la tolerancia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y hacer eso es bastaaaante descocado. Comprá resistencias al 1% o usá *esté soft* que te permite ponerlas en paralelo bajando la tolerancia.


En mi época _*"Tántrica"*_ lo hice, particularmente porque no existían (A precio lógico) resistencias al 1%.
En la actualidad, no le veo sentido alguno


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En mi época _*"Tántrica"*_ lo hice, particularmente porque no existían (A precio lógico) resistencias al 1%.
> En la actualidad, no le veo sentido alguno


Las resistencias al 1% valen poco dinero...si lográs conseguirlas (acá, en el 0rt0 del mundo no es tan fácil obtenerlas pero en la CABA valen dos mangos). En verdad no tiene sentido hacer esas artesanías si podés comprarlas.... en fin..


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las resistencias al 1% valen poco dinero...si lográs conseguirlas (acá, en el 0rt0 del mundo no es tan fácil obtenerlas pero en la CABA valen dos mangos). En verdad no tiene sentido hacer esas artesanías si podés comprarlas.... en fin..



No me estarías entendiendo *Dr"Z"* te estoy hablando de hace algunas décadas  

Siempre existieron, pero "Antes" eran caras o muy caras, ahora armar algo con resistencias al 1% no sería muchísimo mas caro que con resistencias comunes 

Antes de la cuaresma compré a China un pack de 300 resistencias al 1% 1/4W (Valores diversos) a U$ 9,00


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 5, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No me estarías entendiendo *Dr"Z"* te estoy hablando de hace algunas décadas


Aaaahhhhhhh...yo las he usado desde hace unos 10 años atrás. Antes te miraban con cara rara....
Las del preamp las compré en la CABA hace cuatro años por que acá tenía que vender el auto para pagarlas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 5, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Aaaahhhhhhh...yo las he usado desde hace unos 10 años atrás. _*Antes te miraban con cara rara....*_
> Las del preamp las compré en la CABA hace cuatro años por que acá tenía que vender el auto para pagarlas...


Con cara rara me miraron en ENEKA cuando año 70 fui a comprar un TRIAC, afortunadamente el francés que atendía a mutantes como yo sabía de que estaba hablando, fue a la estantería y me lo trajo


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 6, 2020)

no se por que piensan que una resistencia de 1% es mejor y mas encima para cargar un celular... para eso no es necesario pedir ayuda a la nasa..aqui todos los cerebros alucian y disparan teorias..
que es 1%??..... es el error estadistico de las resistencias al momento de fabricarse referente al patron..
osea si tengo 100 resistencia de 300 ohms 1%
singnifica que de el lote que tengo las resistencias pueden medir desde 297 ohms hasta 303 ohms
si tengo un lote de resistencias al 5% muy facil obtener una de 1% de ese lote... solo medir cual es el mas cercano osea 297ohms hasta 303ohms y puedo encontrar una de 1%

ahora la tontera es... para qye vas a usar la resistencia.. por el asunto de la potencia... un trimmer si vas a calibrar un instrumento.. pero si lo vas a usar para disipar potencia


----------



## sergiot (Jun 6, 2020)

Mi teoria de la tolerancia se basa en que cuando busco una falla complicada en un circuito y me dispongo a medir sus componentes, las resistencia suelen medir exactas!!! son al 0% jajajaja


----------



## emilio177 (Jun 6, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Mi teoria de la tolerancia se basa en que cuando busco una falla complicada en un circuito y me dispongo a medir sus componentes, las resistencia suelen medir exactas!!! son al 0% jajajaja


si.. solo hay que ser mas inteligente que la presicion y abrir los ojos.. que la presicion no importa
mas de 30años trabajando y siempre se a usado resistencias de 5% y 10% y la vida a seguido su camino.. osea el mundo no se cayo.
ahora los perlas creen que usando 1% van a evitar que se caiga el mundo...
cuando yo queria resistencias precisas solo media de varias y usaba las mas cerca osea.. si tenia una resistencia de 300ohms y mide 290ohms le sumaba una 10ohms y listo sacaba una de 0%
y cuando era para calibrar en instrumentacion con trimmer y listo
es mi humilde opinion.. de raton de taller de electronica... tal vez en la nasa la vida sea distinta


----------



## sergiot (Jun 6, 2020)

En la epoca de los valvulares si encontrabas una resistencia medida cercana al 20% era un lujo jajajaja, y sin mencionar las que directamente no tenían linea de tolerancia, medir esas era una loteria.
No caben dudas que el mundo seguirá girando a pesar de las tolerancias en las resistencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 6, 2020)

Este tema ya se desmadró bastante, lo que lo convirtió en algo mas entretenido   

Es muy cierto que en muchas o muchísimas aplicaciones una tolerancia del 5 o 10% o incluso 20% no afecta a nadie pero también es cierto que existen aplicaciones, menos que las anteriores, en que se requieren resistencias con tolerancias extremas, incluso inferiores al 1%.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2020)

Pero eso sólo el 1 % lo sabe !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2020)

Como de costumbre, la respuesta es: *depende*
Si lo mas sofisticado que haces es prender un led, importa tres pepinos la tolerancia.
Si diseñas un filtro activo o un atenuador para un instrumento o un sensor que monitorea parámetros vitales de un ser humano....yo no sé que dirán en la "nasa" pero las reglas de diseño básicas dicen que mas vale que uses resistencias al 1% o mejores, que además tienen otras características que solo el 1% conoce...


----------



## duflos (Jun 6, 2020)

Si se habla de las resistencia del comienzo con una común y corriente funciona ... Esas que te venden en cualquier lugar nada raro jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 6, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> Si se habla de las resistencia del comienzo con una común y corriente funciona ... Esas que te venden en cualquier lugar nada raro jajaja


 
Quedaste fuera de ese 1%  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 6, 2020)

emilio177 dijo:


> por el asunto de la potencia... un trimmer si vas a calibrar un instrumento.. pero si lo vas a usar para disipar potencia



Creo que no entendiste para qué sirve.
Es una señal, nada mas, no va a pasar la tension y corriente del cargador por ahí. 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como de costumbre, la respuesta es: *depende*
> Si lo mas sofisticado que haces es prender un led, importa tres pepinos la tolerancia.
> Si diseñas un filtro activo o un atenuador para un instrumento o un sensor que monitorea parámetros vitales de un ser humano....yo no sé que dirán en la "nasa" pero las reglas de diseño básicas dicen que mas vale que uses resistencias al 1% o mejores, que además tienen otras características que solo el 1% conoce...



Es verdad....


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 8, 2020)




----------

